
San People of South Africa Issue Code of Ethics for Researchers - Mz
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/san-people-south-africa-issue-code-ethics-researchers-180962615/?no-ist
======
JPLeRouzic
San people are intriguing as they were the original population of parts of
Africa lying at south of equator before the Bantu migration who had vastly
superior technologies (mostly iron metallurgy and social organisation). San
are now in tiny numbers but they are resilient. They deserve our respect and
this code of ethics is an excellent idea.

